# In honor of my betta obsession...



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I will be getting a smaller version of this tattoo here soon. I've been looking around and thinking about tattoos that are meaningful to me, and I think this is my final decision.

Betta's opened the door for my obsession with owning fish. It's actually caused me to want to change my major in college to Biology. So, this tattoo would really be something meaningful, which is what I think all tattoos should be..

What do you guys think? I would obviously have more colors added to it, as that is what makes Betta's so unique.










Is this not amazing??


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love that tattoo!! I have two tattoos and I wanted to get one of a betta fish, but I decided to get a horse one instead. I would love to get a betta fish, but I've never seen any good pictures of them.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't like the mouth on that tattoo, that's my only complaint, but that could be changed.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah, you can change it up. But I think in general, it's a great tattoo. If you get it done, please post pictures!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Cool tattoo! We have had several members who have done this. I'd change the mouth, too.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

i love the tattoo and i would totally get one if i wasnt a guy... im sorry but i think its more of a female type tattoo haha. But what kinda crown tail is that! lol, its got like 3 rays coming from the tips! hahah


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol I just noticed that! My boyfriend doesn't like the idea of tattoos, but I think he's warmed up to mine. My dad wants to get barbed wire across his arm, so when my mom and sister and I went to get ours done, we didn't tell him because we knew he'd want to come and get his.lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your whole family got tattoos? lol


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

My mom HATES tattoos with a passion, infact she calls them white trash. Ugh, and no matter how cute or meaningful the tattoo is to me, she still hates them. You're lucky to be going and getting tattoos with your mom.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

My dad doesn't have one but my mom and sister does. We decided that we wanted to get the first one together, so we have stars on our ankles. I have three and my mom and sister have one. Than I really wanted to get a horse tattoo and my mom wanted to get a star on her wrist and my sister got a flower with a peace sign in it.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm planning on getting a betta tattoo around one of my existing tattoos. 
I want it to be something original though, I don't want to get a copy of someone else's tattoo. There's a member on another betta forum that does AWESOME comissions of member's bettas. I plan on sending them a pic to draw when I get a good one.
I have these on each of my upper thighs and I was thinking of having a betta possibly around the stem of the one flower, not quite sure how I want to have it though, maybe a betta on each side(I like symmetry lol)


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

cool tatoos, but I'm 12 so I guess I have to wait to get mine...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Yeah, k stiles, you need to wait a few years.  just teasing!


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

I do not want this EXACT tattoo, I don't like copies either, but I want something a bit like this. I don't want a CT betta tattoo, I'd rather have a different one, but I'm not sure yet. The tail on that tattoo I posted is a bit, non-realistic. 

Does anyone posting have a tattoo of a betta? I'd love to see them.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

That is a very cool design. I'm still debating on a tattoo, I have the design picked out, just too chicken to go through with getting it. My dad told me years ago when I got my navel pierced "if you come home with a tattoo I'm kicking you out of the house", but I want it on the back of my neck so I'm not sure he'd ever notice it.

I want this on the back of my neck in white and outlined in hot pink .......... then perhaps a thin line of black around it.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooo, Tattoos  Haha, that one of that CT is awesome! xD and yours are so pretty Elaina <3 
I totally don't have the guts to get any sort of elaborate, pretty Tattoo...yet. :lol: But I think I'd eventually like to get this:








On my upper left arm.(lets see who gets it  Hehe)


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think that's the best betta tattoo I've seen. 
I've got one tattoo right now, skull and crossbones on my left hip/tummy area. My next will be an entire chest piece. Very meaningful to me.

There are plenty of tattoos out there that look very "trailer trash" and let's not get started on tramp stamps (can I say that?) but I think there are tons of very beautiful and meaningful tattoos as well.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Ugh, tramp stamps. >_> now that is trailer trash. Sorry if I offend anyone, but really..it is. I think some tattoos are just beautiful.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you thought of taking pictures of your bettas and bringing them to the tattoo parlor? Or print some color copies off of Aquabid. 

Good tattoo artists are able to duplicate a picture that you bring to them. Just make sure they draw it out first so you can see how it will actually look on your skin.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I was thinking about doing that Romad! When I got my horse one done, I brought the picture with me and he was able to duplicate it for me.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

*In honor of my betta obsession*

tramp stamp?.............wow.........talk about generalizing..

well i guess by those standards im white trailer trash and have a tramp stamp then 


anyways, on my lower back i have 2 very large angel wings that surround my 3 sons initials, took 12 HOURS to do in one sitting
its quite beautiful and elaborate and i cant think of anything more meaningful than a tribute to my children

does that qualify as a "tramp stamp"? LOL

oh and i like the tat u showed, but id definately change the 3 rays and the mouth

good luck with what ya pick


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice, good luck with that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.What looks "trashy" to one may be beautiful and meaningful to someone else. I don't have tattoos myself and have no plans to get one but to each his own. 
I remember before I got my ears double pierced, my Mom said it looked tacky. She said it in front of my brother's g/f who had hers double pierced. It didn't stop me from doing it! lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

*In honor of my betta obsession*



dramaqueen said:


> I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder.What looks "trashy" to one may be beautiful and meaningful to someone else. I don't have tattoos myself and have no plans to get one but to each his own.
> I remember before I got my ears double pierced, my Mom said it looked tacky. She said it in front of my brother's g/f who had hers double pierced. It didn't stop me from doing it! lol


LOL..... In a related story, I got my only one redone bc it had faded over the years. When I showed my mother, she said "at least you didn't get a tramp stamp" and my brother's gf pulled down her pants (slightly mind you) to show hers.

Boy did my mother turn red. Ha ha ha 

And if they're done tastefully, I actually like them.



BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I was thinking about doing that Romad! When I got my horse one done, I brought the picture with me and he was able to duplicate it for me.


 
Well there you go. Mine was done freehand too (hibiscus flower). 

It was before I became a betta addict or I might have gotten a fish instead :-D


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

In my eyes, a tramp stamp is a a common tattoo..or something stupid, done VERY crappy &/or sloppy. Or if a little skinny bimbo has a tatt there so when she bends over it sticks out. I can't explain it. I've seen some really pretty tattoos where the "tramp stamps" are, but some of them are just garbage. but then again, that's with any tattoo.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Well here is my tattoos
















LOL just kidding, i dont plan on getting any ever, my motto has always been:

You wouldn't put a Bumper Sticker on a Cadillac....


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I like that saying AlexXx, might have to use it myself . I don't have a problem with other people wearing tattoos, I just don't want one on me.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

As long as tattoos are done well, then I'm a big fan of them.
I just think it's the most idiotic thing when people decide to get them done in their friends basement, or will go to the cheapest place they can find. 
Like, it's going to be on your body for the rest of your life, spring for the extra few bucks and get them done at an awesome place. Duh


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I would put a bumper sticker on a caddy if I really liked it! 
I don't hold cars high on a pedestal because they depreciate in value VERY quickly and are are waste to invest in (IN MY OPINION) no offense to anyone else honestly. I'd invest more money and effort into a home. 

About the tramp stamp, I agree that they are mostly tacky, but they can be beautiful if you make them that way. I plan on getting a tattoo dedicated to my boys as well, just not in that location. That location just has that stigma, so it's generalized to that name.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL how fitting, there is a tatoo advertisement on my computer right now, as I was browsing It. reads "what tatoo should you get?"


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree cars do depreciate, your right. But right off the lot i would never put a bumper sticker on a caddy, i have only owned caddys in my life, (ya im only 21) They have been old but they are worth it to me. They are truely luxury no mater what year they come from.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow an entire chest piece on a woman? thats very........different
to each their own


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I think that's the best betta tattoo I've seen.
> I've got one tattoo right now, skull and crossbones on my left hip/tummy area. My next will be an entire chest piece. Very meaningful to me.
> 
> There are plenty of tattoos out there that look very "trailer trash" and let's not get started on tramp stamps (can I say that?) but I think there are tons of very beautiful and meaningful tattoos as well.


Well I think that chest pieces can look awesome on ANYONE when done well, and they are defintely different compared to a tramp stamp... So good luck with yours! 
I'd eventually like to get a either a full sleeve, or 2 half sleeves, but I don't have the money for that right now. I'm pretty good friends with my piercer and tattoo artist so they usually cut me some pretty sweet deals :-D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mmm I love cars. I won't even put stickers on my Olds, and it's... well... old. And very ugly. Lol! But I'm obsessed with muscle cars and I'm a girl. Oh well....


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

goodness you all are intense, I just want my little power symbol on the back of my neck and that's it! only noticeable if i show it to you


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the tatoo but I agree the mouth and tips need to be changed and definatly more color. I would like to get a small tatoo one day if I ever get up the courage. LOL
Edit: What do you guys mean by tramp stamp? LOL


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol a tramp stamp is usually something that's put in the lower back of a woman and is considered 'trashy'. I personally think if it has meaning and it's beautiful, it isn't trashy at all. I'm not really sure how it got the name.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh ok I was confused. LOL Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think if something is done in good taste, its not trashy. I have a relative whose granddaughter has a tattoo (I think its a butterfly) practically on her hind end and when she bends over, you can see her tattoo and you can also see what color underwear she's wearing. Now, I think THATS tacky.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i agree dramaqueen, i didnt put MINE there to be seen when bent over either, but then again i dont wear pants that let my business hangout.

i dont know why people insist on calling them tramp stamps,i think that its rude

my boys 3 initials surrounded by angel wings are certainly not trashy or trampy

calmwaters......it depends on where u get one on whther or not how much pain is involved, i have a few, and by far the lower back was the most painful, but the again i did it all in one sitting, 12 HOURS of it.
that took longer than one of my sons to be born! LOL


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol Christina! haaha longer then a child birth! Was it more painful?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That tattoo sounds beautiful Christina! I agree, I have no idea where the name tramp stamp came from and I think it's stupid. OMG 12 HOURS??!! I couldn't even last the half hour it took for my horse tattoo.lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol............uh...........YES it was painful

ya it was quite the experience............cant say id do it again either........but once you start you dont stop, lol

i cant say it was AS painful as labor, BUT, it was a close second


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol my mom cried when she got one star on her ankle! It took like 5 minutes.haha I was like, mom you had two kids and you're crying about a tattoo?? And she was like, well I was heavily medicated when I had you kids!lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice tat.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

meds or not, IT HURTS lol


----------

